# 2021 XPRESS 22HB



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS XPRESS 22HBAY IS READY TO GO FISHING LOADED WITH OPTIONS, EXTREME REDFISH PACKAGE, BAY SS PACKAGE, SALTWATER TRAILER PACKAGE, TROLLING MOTOR, 9 INCH GPS, SOUNDER, JACK PLATE, BOARDING LADDER PLUS MORE HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY $48,815.00*

*[email protected]*

*WORK 361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN *


----------

